# Big Beach Blank in the house!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tommy,

My blank arrived today in excellent condition! Now let the rod building begin! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

SC,

I'm glad it arrived safe and sound. Thanks for your patience.

Enjoy!!

Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Ready for casting...*

Tommy,

Just finished up the blank (two more coats of epoxy left) and will be testing it out this weekend at AI with my Saltish 30H. Any pointers you could give me on casting and to help me max distance with my new rod?

Thanks again for the blank...

Sandcrab


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I think you will like it... 

The Big Beach is a 14' heaver that doesn't cast like a 14' heaver. Start slow, let the big stick bend and then hit it at the end. Don't try to kill it, just a smooth buildup of power and you will be pleasantly surprised with the performance.

When you're ready to hit it hard, give it all you've got. Just remember to start slow and hit it hard late.



Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Slow and easy it is...

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------

